
If Church Can Reinvent Itself, Why Can't Companies? - jjude
http://www.jjude.biz/2013/12/if-church-can-reinvent-itself-why-cant-companies/
======
stallingsbrown
The key point here isn't that the church has some profound lesson to teach to
companies, but that--in our current global system--the church and a company
play are now forced to play by the same rules. The church has existed for
thousands of years because of central role it played in the functioning of the
political and economic systems of its time. The changes we have seen in the
last generation aren't the result of some essential adaptability in the
church's structure, but a reaction to it's increasing irrelevancy to global
life. Like any well-run company, the church saw a future it did not like and
chose to pivot.

If there's a useful lesson to take from this, it's not that we should emulate
the church, but that, in today's world, all organizations need to be ready and
willing to totally reinvent themselves on a moment's notice.

------
velco
I'd surely prefer churches to be relevant for 30-40 years than companies for
thousands. _shudder_

